# Recovery on new Jelly Bean bootloader?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I used a tutorial on XDA to get the stock JB ROM on my device, but now I can't boot off a custom recovery, nor do I have root. I am unlocked obviously... Anyone know how to counter act this?


----------



## powerbart (Aug 20, 2012)

I dont have an answer to your question, but i hope you can answer mine: can you give me the link to update my boot-loader unlocked tf300t to JB? i much appreciate it


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I used a tutorial on XDA to get the stock JB ROM on my device, but now I can't boot off a custom recovery, nor do I have root. I am unlocked obviously... Anyone know how to counter act this?


from what i have heard, you cant boot into recovery yet because none of the current recoveries are compatable with JB. DONT even try to flash a recovery either as it WILL brick your device.
just wait a little bit and i am sure TWRP or CWM will get updated to work.

AGAIN IF YOU ARE ON JELLYBEAN, DONT TRY TO FLASH A CUSTOM RECOVERY....YOU WILL BRICK YOUR DEVICE. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> from what i have heard, you cant boot into recovery yet because none of the current recoveries are compatable with JB. DONT even try to flash a recovery either as it WILL brick your device.
> just wait a little bit and i am sure TWRP or CWM will get updated to work.
> 
> AGAIN IF YOU ARE ON JELLYBEAN, DONT TRY TO FLASH A CUSTOM RECOVERY....YOU WILL BRICK YOUR DEVICE. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!


Nah it won't brick it. I flashed TWRP and CWM and it just wouldn't boot, so I cold booted into the OS.

Everyone check XDA. Eye baller has a recovery that works, however we are again unable to restore the boot partition.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smithers85 (Aug 21, 2012)

Turdbogls said:


> from what i have heard, you cant boot into recovery yet because none of the current recoveries are compatable with JB. DONT even try to flash a recovery either as it WILL brick your device.
> just wait a little bit and i am sure TWRP or CWM will get updated to work.
> 
> AGAIN IF YOU ARE ON JELLYBEAN, DONT TRY TO FLASH A CUSTOM RECOVERY....YOU WILL BRICK YOUR DEVICE. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!


yeah, you can flash whatever you want to the recovery and it won't brick your device, it just won't boot into recovery.

...and here i am, waiting for a fix for this. i must've flashed 10 times thinking i did something wrong...


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

smithers85 said:


> yeah, you can flash whatever you want to the recovery and it won't brick your device, it just won't boot into recovery.
> 
> ...and here i am, waiting for a fix for this. i must've flashed 10 times thinking i did something wrong...


Did you check XDA like I mentioned? Eyeballer has a fix!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smithers85 (Aug 21, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> Did you check XDA like I mentioned? Eyeballer has a fix!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i've checked but can't seem to find it. do you have a link?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

smithers85 said:


> i've checked but can't seem to find it. do you have a link?


forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1843694


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I got TWRP to boot on my tab w/ JB but can't seem to get root to work. Flashed signed zip, tried to update SuperSu but it fails. Then tried to update SuperSu through superuser app and that failed too. Just sucks because I can't restore my apps


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Qu1k said:


> Well I got TWRP to boot on my tab w/ JB but can't seem to get root to work. Flashed signed zip, tried to update SuperSu but it fails. Then tried to update SuperSu through superuser app and that failed too. Just sucks because I can't restore my apps


https://www.dropbox.com/s/n0v8lp5qg1qrcfj/CWM-SuperSU-v0.92-mod.zip

Try this. It's for the Nexus but should work for this, but I haven't tried. Of course, make a backup first please.


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

icanhazdroid said:


> https://www.dropbox....U-v0.92-mod.zip
> 
> Try this. It's for the Nexus but should work for this, but I haven't tried. Of course, make a backup first please.


Does this flash CWM as well as root? First time using TWRP and honestly I prefer CWM...

Update: Flashed zip and now I have root! Thanks for the help. I guess I'll give TWRP a chance for a few weeks.

Second Update: EZ overclock not working with JB.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Qu1k said:


> Does this flash CWM as well as root? First time using TWRP and honestly I prefer CWM...
> 
> Update: Flashed zip and now I have root! Thanks for the help. I guess I'll give TWRP a chance for a few weeks.
> 
> Second Update: EZ overclock not working with JB.


Nah its just a root zip haha. TWRP is my personal favorite. And I don't doubt it. They updated to the Linux 3.1 kernel and things probably changed a lot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

